# July/August cycle



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

I am a new girl...start injections tomorrow. Anyone else starting soon or just started?

Sarah


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just thought i would say hi and welcome


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck spooks hun


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

spooks .. brillian news honey you so derserve it.. good luck for the jabbing


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

popsi how are you huni


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Kara.. the honest truth would be total SH!T !! no PMA at all .. feels like whole thing been waste of time, i know there a small chance but had them chances before and never worked, think it may be adoption for us next


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww mate i so hope your wrong, having a plan in place helps


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks huni... but our plan is this time no NOT have a plan but have some time out, emotionally and physically we need it after 7 years of tx its time to put ourselves first for a bit


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

7 years is a long time isn;t it,i can't even remember when we had clomid it was that long ago


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i hated clomid !!!! have you ever considered changing clinics Kara ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have considered it yeah but as the clinic is moving forward all the time it seems silly to change, what with state of the art labs.....


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i would probably feel the same as you if i ever got to the labs


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sorry dinner was burning lol

i have looked at many clinics and you should see the amount of info i have here lol

think i would either go aboard or london if i changed possibally care in nottingham


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

if i change soon i will probably go to swansea as they have a lot of BFP there on the boards and i know some people who have found them really fab... but if i went in a few years i may consider turkey


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have to say we do seem an unlucky bunch but i know there are loads of bfp at ivf wales


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

yeah we are lol.. their stats seem to say there are anyway


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i know someone who has just had a bfp at the clinic


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

cool.. my mum just told me her friend's friend has just had twins there too... her friend had 2 icsi's both BFN and now has adopted a lush little boy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

there is one thing for sure we can all have a familiy one way or the other


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hmmm i guess but people get turned down for that too   .. sorry negative at moment


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yes you are right they do

you are down in the dumps hun i hope the mood lifts, i think im gona eat some cheesecake lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i just gonna pick my dh up from work then call for an indian takeaway   ... enjoy your cheescake huni


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

spooks i am pleased my vids helped someone


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

will it be your first one tomorrow?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cool good luck

any gestone?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats a shame lol

right im off to chill im shattered


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

ladies you sound   tonight!
Kara and Popsi your time will come and just think what wonderful mummies you'll be!
Spooks best of luck X


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

If you read this - Welshgirl I'm so sorry  
Give yourself time to mour and recover then look forward to your wedding!  18 monthsof ttc naturally and you may need adjustments made to your wedding dress!
Good luck and God bless you both X


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I am so sorry welsh to hear of your bfn    love emmaxxx


----------

